# Question:



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

How often should young highflyers be flown. thier about 10 weeks old and flying about an hour everyday in the evenings. I am thinking do I need to keep them in to build up some energy reserve to increase the fly time or do I keep up the every day flying?

Any ideas?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont have highfliers but IMO I would think keeping them inside would hinder thier flight performance.
I would think the more you fly them the better,higher and longer they will fly.
Pigeons are like athletes... they have to train to get the muscles built up.
You wouldnt have a olympic track runner stay home instead of it being at the track training.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

that what i would think to. they need to work there muscles to get stronger and fly longer.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

you need to fly them early in the morning,
they also need protein a lot of them, about 17%

i had high fliers for a long time now, they seem to want to fly longer in the morning.
if you really want them to fly for a long time, you should feed in them in the evening and toss them in the morning,

these are just my experiences.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

If your birds are healthy and flown during cool hours your birds will stay up regardless. My rollers stay up 2 to sometimes 3 hours when weather is cool, I feed them 70% wheat. I am sure tipplers will do fine if healthy. Don't force them on hot days, and just let them grow. You are expecting too much from young birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, adding some wheat, even perhaps safflower can make them fly longer. I think one hour is like nothing to this endurance birds. Now if they are flying like 4 hours every flight, then you can rest them a day so fly every other day.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Healthy well Trained Hi-Flyers will and can fly for 10 hours that is why they are called hi-flyers. Protein is the feed for young that are still growing and building muscle once they have built up their muscle you need to feed, a feed which is high in carbo's and fats as these are the fuel feeds which they need to fly for long hours.Now if you are just flying them for a few hours and are not into the competion thing then a good15% protein fed is fine. I would hope that a true HI-FLYER person would answer your question. Good luck and many happy hours flying your birds.*GEORGE


----------

